# Need comments on Third Millennium Ministries



## Ken S.

Here it's website:
http://www.thirdmill.org/

It's ministry is being promoted in China, some Chinese brothers in mainland China wonder if the ministry's teaching is biblical and if the teachers are godly and ask me for advices. They want to be careful in selecting foreign teaching materials because they've been being used by foreign ministries seveeral times before.
*How much do you know about the ministry? Any problem with it?
The teachers as introduced in the website are from PCA. I'm not sure but isn't PCA one of the Reformed unions in US that support the Ecumenical Movement? 

Many Chinese churches believe in the Rapture traditionally, how would that differ from Third Millennium Ministries' Eschatology ?* Hope you could leave some comments for us. Thank you.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr

John Frame writes consistently (and well) for thirdmil. 
He is interested in church unity, as i would hope anyone who takes the New Testament seriously would.
He posted his book "Evangelical Reunion" online for people to read.
i suspect the best thing to do is look at the book and see what he says about the issues:
http://www.thirdmill.org/newfiles/joh_frame/PT.Frame.EVR.1.html
all 19 chapters are available at thirdmill by changing the "1" to the chapter number you desire in the URL.

JF's website also has the entire book online at:
http://www.frame-poythress.org/frame_books/Evangelical_Reunion/Preface.html
as well


----------



## Pergamum

Third mill is a great and useful resources - I think it is connected with RTS.


----------



## New wine skin

I have taken courses with Dr Pratt who is the founder and Pres of this Ministry. He is a top notch OT scholar and reformed. As stated above this is a terrific resource. It is not connected with RTS directly to my knowledge, however its contributors are RTS professors.


----------



## S. Spence

I think they're pretty good. 

They have produced a great NIV study bible - 'The Spirit of the Reformation.' I'm not that fond of the NIV as a translation but the notes in the Bible are fantastic. 

I also find their Q&A section on their website very helpful. They maybe have a slightly different 'version' of Covenant Theology than some folks on this forum. They see each covenant as being as always being conditional whereas I know some folks reckon that some are unconditional. They also reject Kline's and Horton's view of the Mosaic Covenant.


----------



## Davidius

S. Spence said:


> They also reject Kline's and Horton's view of the Mosaic Covenant.



What is Kline and Horton's view?


----------



## crhoades

For what it's worth,

I have the Making Biblical Decisions set by Frame. It is excellent. It is Frame's course on Ethics part 1 that will be appearing in his Lordship Series as Doctrine of the Christian Life. They are very well done from a visual appearance.

Pratt used to teach at RTS Orlando full-time but left RTS and now does Third Mil full time because he believes in reaching the rest of the world with quality reformed teaching.


----------



## S. Spence

Basically that the Mosaic Covenant, whilst still being a Covenant of Grace, is also a republication of the CoW with respect to Land Promises. In other words Salvation was by grace but whether or not the people remained in the land was conditioned upon their obedience of God's Law. 

This seems to cover the, 'this do and live,' aspect of the covenant and also seems to be the ‘classic’ view of the Mosaic covenant as well, it just appeared to vanish as the years went by.


----------



## Davidius

S. Spence said:


> Basically that the Mosaic Covenant, whilst still being a Covenant of Grace, is also a republication of the CoW with respect to Land Promises. In other words Salvation was by grace but whether or not the people remained in the land was conditioned upon their obedience of God's Law.
> 
> This seems to cover the, 'this do and live,' aspect of the covenant and also seems to be the ‘classic’ view of the Mosaic covenant as well, it just appeared to vanish as the years went by.



I see. Obviously I need to re-read "God of Promise."  Thanks!


----------



## S. Spence

If you listen to Mike Horton on the White Horse Inn, he mentions the difference between the Mosaic and the Abrahamic Covenant quite a lot - which I personally find very beneficial. Also I think that R. Scott Clark is very, very good on this - check out his, 'Theses on Covenant Theology,' on his homepage.


----------



## Ken S.

*Many Chinese churches believe in the Rapture traditionally, how would that differ from Third Millennium Ministries' Eschatology ?*


----------



## S. Spence

It depends on how you define the rapture. 
If you mean that essentially the Lord returns for His people to establish His eternal Kingdom, then no they wouldn't differ.

However (and this is what I think you mean) if you mean the Lord will return to the air and rapture His, 'Church,' and then return 7 years later for His 'earthly' people then they WILL differ from that.

You should go onto their Q & A's section on the site, it willl give you a good indication of where they coming from.


----------



## Pilgrim

Ken S. said:


> *Many Chinese churches believe in the Rapture traditionally, how would that differ from Third Millennium Ministries' Eschatology ?*



By "rapture" I assume you mean pre-trib rapture, i.e. dispensationalism. I doubt that anyone at Thirdmill believes this and they are probably either amil or postmil.


----------

